# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  زوجة وابنة عادل امام ترفضان افلامه ...

## شمعة امل

اعترف الفنان المصري عادل إمام بأن زوجته وابنته يرفضان أحيانا بعض مشاهده الجريئة في أفلامه بسبب تدينهما ومحافظتهما على الصلاة، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه أنه لم يهاجم المقاومة الفلسطينية.
وقال إمام -في مقابلة مع برنامج "دائرة الضوء" على قناة "نايل سبورت" المصرية مساء الخميس الـ25 من فبراير/شباط- "ابنتي لم تفكر في الفن مطلقا، وأحيانا زوجتي وابنتي لا يعجبهما فيلما أقدمه يكون به بعض المشاهد الجريئة لأنهما متدينان ويصليان وأسمع رأيهما، لكن في النهاية أنفذ ما أراه صحيحا"، بحسب صحيفة "اليوم السابع" المصرية الجمعة الـ26 من فبراير/شباط.
ورفض إمام اتهامه بالوقوف ضد المقاومة الفلسطينية، مؤكدا أنه ضد الاحتلال ويساند الشعب الفلسطيني. وتساءل "كيف نترك بلدا عربيا محتلا بهذا الشكل ولا يتدخل المجتمع أو العرب في هذا الاحتلال؟".
وأدان الفنان المصري الخلافات بين حركتي حماس وفتح وانشقاق الفلسطينيين بينهما، مؤكدا أنه أمر ليس في صالح القضية الفلسطينية

الإرهابي
وأكد إمام أنه منذ دخوله الوسط الفني يعمل من أجل قضية تهم مصر مثل أفلام "الإرهابي"، و"الإرهاب والكباب" و"طيور الظلام"، مشددا على أنه لا يخشى أي تهديدات من أي شخص.
وعن الفنان الكوميدي الذي يحبه ويشاهد أفلامه، أكد عادل إمام أنه يحب محمد سعد لأنه يضحكه بشدة لكنه يحتاج دائما لذكاء شديد حتى يستطيع إدارة نفسه.
وأشار إلى أنه سيخوض تجربة الدراما عام 2011، موضحا أنه طلب من المؤلف يوسف معاطي أن يكتب له دور شخص شرير لأنه يريد أن يقدم دور الشرير ويعرف كيف يتصرفون ويفكرون.
واعترف الفنان المصري أن "دموعه قريبة جدا وبتيجى بسرعة"، لكنه لا يحب أن يراها أحد، ولا يفضل أن يشاهده البعض في مواقف ضعفه.
وأشار إمام إلى أنه يبحث عن التطهر دائما لذا أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا في أواخر شهر رمضان الماضي بالناقدة السينمائية خيرية البشلاوي واعتذر لها عما بدر منه تجاهها؛ حيث رفض تكريمه معها في حفل تكريم المركز الكاثوليكي، لأنها كانت تنتقده دائما.
وأكد إمام أنه يعشق ويقدر الفنانة فاتن حمامة لأنها فنانة تحترم فنها ونفسها، وذكية في اختياراتها، وأيضا باقي فنانات الزمن الجميل لأنهن حافظن على تاريخهن وقدمن لنا أفضل ما عندهن.

زوجتي متدينة
وتحدث إمام عن زوجته هالة، وقال إنها هي التي ربت أولاده وأحفاده بسبب انشغاله الدائم في العمل، وأكمل قائلا "والحمد لله معي زوجة محترمة ومتدينة وبتاعة بيتها، وابنتي سارة تشبهها كثيرا؛ حيث استقالت من عملها بعد الزواج لتتفرغ لبيتها".
وأضاف عادل أنه لا بد أن تجتمع الأسرة جميعها في الغداء ليتحدثوا سويا، وأشار إلى أن أحفاده هم فقط لهم الحق في الدخول عليه بغرفته في أي وقت، وهم يحبونه جدا لدرجة أنهم أحبوا لاعب الكرة جدو؛ لأن اسمه على اسمي "جدو" كما ينادونني.
وأوضح إمام أنه لا يشعر بالإحباط كثيرا لكن أحيانا يشعر به دون سبب وقريبا كان في هذه الحالة؛ حيث فقد شهيته للعمل وامتنع عن مقابلة الناس، وكل ذلك دون سبب واضح.

أكاديمية الزعيم
وعن الاستمارات التي تباع باسم أكاديمية الزعيم، أعلن عادل أنه غير مسؤول عن أي استمارات تباع في السوق باسمه، وألقى المسؤولية كاملة على قناة "اللورد"، كما أضاف أنه يفكر وبجدية الانسحاب من هذا البرنامج؛ حيث لم يجد جدية من هذه القناة حتى الآن وبدأ يشك في هويتها وتوجهها.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة

----------

